# 3-3-13 its sunday what schwinns did we find this week...weekley thread



## vintage2wheel (Mar 3, 2013)

its sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bicycles/parts/history did we find this week???

Its been a couple fortunate couple of weeks for me.  I got a 1939 Green on green scwinn BC 117 that I have been following for about 6 months
this bike is all origanal bike with OG paint and paperwork.  it has the origanal bill of sale and excelcior bike club ID club card.

I also got a origanal ladies mead ranger champion came fully equiped as it was back in the day with dual silver ray lights crossbar speedo and chrome rack top. this bike is still being gone through and nees the speedo and cable put back on.

AND A KICK BACK STRAP MOTORBIKE TANK THAT I WILL HAVE THIS WEEK


and a few smalls from a couple freinds B600 messinger seat vintage lock and a Ben hurr badge













POST SOME PICTURES AND SHOW US WHAT YOU GOT!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow Shaun, happy somebody here got that Excelsior! I would have driven to Omaha to get it, but then discovered the water was WAY to deep for me to play in.
 It's an INCREDIBLE bike! And worth it!


I've been vacant from the scene for a bit, mostly focusing on some modern builds I'm working on, and acquiring a few more firearms 

BUT! I did make a nice, swift Craigslist score late this week on a completely original Schwinn Jaguar Mark II, the one with the Phantom style rear rack and tail light, also equipped with the seemingly rare New Departure Twin Streak 2-speed coaster brake.
 $100
 It's completely disassembled at the moment, cleaning it up. Here's a shot from the driver's seat immediately after I picked her up.....


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW!!! That 1939 with OG paper work is SWEET!!! You have some of the best Schwinns I have ever seen.

 All I bought was a Schwinn cycle oil can this week.


----------



## jkent (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in love with that Mead! That thing is sweet.


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

*I got this original dx today*

So iam reposting it i guess i got on last weeks tread.pretty good original paint.ea horn.rear kickstand with built in stops .#b18033.i think its a 39.any help.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 3, 2013)

*nice*



ratdaddy said:


> So iam reposting it i guess i got on last weeks tread.pretty good original paint.ea horn.rear kickstand with built in stops .#b18033.i think its a 39.any help.




I would say your real close on the year,  killer DX


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 3, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> I would say your right on with the year killer DX




 I'm not so sure, the Schwinn book I have says the angled rear fender braces were only used on 1938 and older bikes. 1939 and newer had level braces.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 3, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> I'm not so sure, the Schwinn book I have says the angled rear fender braces were only used on 1938 and older bikes. 1939 and newer had level braces.




Definitely a '39. Only year with the straight downtube and drop stand ears for that model.


----------



## npence (Mar 3, 2013)

This isn't a Schwinn bike but is even cooler. This toolbox is very large and has several NOS parts.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 3, 2013)

*npence*

Hey Nate...Very cool find!...............Wayne


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 3, 2013)

*Ratdaddy  1939 DX*

Hey Ratdaddy,

    Cool Bike. It is definately a '39. Your '39 DX & my '40 DX have the old style "Upward Wing Pattern" on the tank.
After '40, the pattern switched to the "Downward Wing Pattern".
    Also, a clear indication that your is a '39 is that it has a straight downtube, my '40 was the first year for the curved downtube.
 I have posted pictures of mine here for you to see the difference..................Wayne


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 3, 2013)

*stuff for the 41 build*



   some tens, curved Miller stand and 41 dated crank.. Should have bike by the end of the week. Still need a few things like a left hand brake lever and rear drum frame cable clip and chop clip.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 3, 2013)

*also got these*

View attachment 86813   I think im keeping them painted.. Kinda like it with painted fenders


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 3, 2013)

i picked up a prewar schwinn henderson. im waiting for pictures from my brother as soon as he finds time to take them.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 3, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> i picked up a prewar schwinn henderson. im waiting for pictures from my brother as soon as he finds time to take them.




Killer can't wait to see. Congrats


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 3, 2013)

*more pics of the rangerette*

updated pics of the ladies ranger champion


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey Ratdaddy,
> 
> Cool Bike. It is definately a '39. Your '39 DX & my '40 DX have the old style "Upward Wing Pattern" on the tank.
> After '40, the pattern switched to the "Downward Wing Pattern".
> ...




nice bike.yea i have a 40's with the down wings.and a 41 with a challenger scheme and another 40's that has the down wings.i like the dx;s better after today.its always fun to find a great original bike.i got this one the canton trades days and i got a 52 red phantom  original there last month.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Bob U's talented hands and eyes*

I did post these pics earlier this week but, it deserves some spotlight here.
I received this last week and it took a while for it's restoration by Bob U but, he has been busy. 
I requested this 49 Phantom seat to look patina'd as I am not restoring the bike from it's OG condition.
Bob U has an amazing eye and talent and am very pleased with the end result.

Before and after pics:






Amazing!!





Rough condition but he said he can save it and still keep it looking old. No rechroming but, the underside needed some protective paint.










I recommend Bob for any seat / leather restorations. I appreciate the leads to him, when I asked for a talented upholsterer.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 4, 2013)

*looks good*



jd56 said:


> I did post these pics earlier this week but, it deserves some spotlight here.
> I received this last week and it took a while for it's restoration by Bob U but, he has been busy.
> I requested this 49 Phantom seat to look patina'd as I am not restoring the bike from it's OG condition.
> Bob U has an amazing eye and talent and am very pleased with the end result.
> ...




turned out killer


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 4, 2013)

*Bob u*

View attachment 86845   got this from Bob last week. Nice b1 deluxe


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 4, 2013)

*thanks*



Talewinds said:


> Wow Shaun, happy somebody here got that Excelsior! I would have driven to Omaha to get it, but then discovered the water was WAY to deep for me to play in.
> It's an INCREDIBLE bike! And worth it!
> 
> 
> ...




thanks bud I have been chassing that bike for 6 months im glad i got it...


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 5, 2013)

Picked up a '46 ladies Continental.  Has the flip-flop stem and the low-flange alloy Dural hubs.  Brake levers and grips were replaced in the 1960s, major bummer there.  Will likely pull some parts and rebuild the rest and release it back into the wild as a functional machine.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 5, 2013)

greenephantom said:


> Picked up a '46 ladies Continental.  Has the flip-flop stem and the low-flange alloy Dural hubs.  Brake levers and grips were replaced in the 1960s, major bummer there.  Will likely pull some parts and rebuild the rest and release it back into the wild as a functional machine.
> Cheers, Geoff




Congrats Geoff  nice find


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------

